# Do hedgehogs and lion head bunnies get along?



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have 2 lion head bunnies, and now I'm wondering if they will get along with my hedgehog that I will be getting! Lion heads are small, and my two weigh 1.7 pounds and 2.3 pounds. So they aren't THAT big compared to a hedgie. They are both prey animals, so it's not like they'd try to hunt each other! Because I have my bunnies out most of the day when I'm home, it'd be nice to able to have both bunnies and my hedgehog on my bed with me during "cuddle time" when I watch movies/tv for a few hours. Other wise my bunnies might lose time with me so I can bond with my hedgehog  .


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Its hard to say. 
Hedgehogs are not social animals. They don't get a long with each other except for breeding and other rare occasions. You also have to be careful that the hedgehog doesn't hurt the rabbits with his/her quills. Even if he loses one it could poke the rabbits and such. You shouldn't even think of introducing them in till you and your hedgie have a bond and you know your hedgehogs reactions good enough to tell if the situation is to stressful for either of them. And don't forget don't leave them alone together. Even for a brief moment to get a glass of soda or something. You don't know what can happen.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey just saw this topic, 

I have a rabbit and because he is not a very demanding bunny, he's quite calm and kind of timid I find he has the same personality as my HH. I find they get along, maybe not best friends but they put up with eachother so you never know, but I agree I would watch them very carefully.


----------

